# الطــــــــــائرة وممــــــــــــــــــا تتكـــــــــــــون



## شفق الصباح (14 يناير 2009)

*أجزاء الطائرة*

تتكون كل الطائرات ـ فيما عدا القليل من الطائرات التجريبية ـ من نفس الأجزاء الرئيسية. وهذه الأجزاء هي:
1ـ الجناح
2ـ الهيكل (الجسم)
3ـ مجموعة الذيل
4ـ جهاز الهبوط
5ـ المحرك.
وتشكل كل هذه الأجزاء ـ فيما عدا المحرك ـ هيكل الطائرة. ويناقش هذا الجزء من المقالة الأجزاء الرئيسية للهيكل، وكذلك أجهزة قيادة الطائرة وآلاتها ومختلف أنواع المراوح. وفي الجزء التالي من المقالة يتم شرح المحركات.


*التصميم الهندسي*

التصميم الهندسي للجناح والذيل وجهاز الهبوط

الجناح: يمتد جناح الطائرة إلى الخارج من كل جانب من جانبي الطائرة. والسطح السفلي للجناح مستٍو تقريبًا بينما السطح العلوي مقوس. يساعد هذا الشكل الانسيابي على توليد قوة الرفع التي ترفع الطائرة عن الأرض وتبقي عليها في الجو. انظر فقرة كيف تطير الطائرة، فهي تشرح كيف يساعد شكل الجناح في توليد قوة الرفع.

وتُصنع معظم أجنحة الطائرات من الفلز. وللجناح هيكل يتركب من قوائم طولية، وأضلاع عرضية. ويغطي الهيكل بغطاء رقيق يصنع عادة من سبيكة ألومنيوم. (السبيكة خليط من الفلزات) ومعظم الطائرات لها أجنحة كابولية مثبتة تماما في الجسم.
ولجناح الطائرة جذر، وطرف، وحافة أمامية، وحافة خلفية. فالجذر هو الجزء من الجناح المثبت بالجسم، والطرف هو حافة الجناح الأبعد عن الجسم، والحافة الأمامية هي الحافة المقوسة في مقدمة الجناح. ويزداد سُمْك الجناح ابتداء من الحافة الأمامية، ثم ينحدر للخلف حتى الحافة الخلفية الحادة كالسكين. وفي معظم الطائرات يكون طرفا الجناح أعلى قليلا من جذريه. ويسمى الجناح في هذه الحالة جناحًا ذا زاوية زوجية.
وفي معظم الطائرات تكون الأجنحة سفلية التثبيت، أي أنها مثبتة في الجزء السفلي من الجسم. إلا أنه توجد طائرات ذات أجنحة وسطى، حيث تثبت قرب منتصف علو جانب الجسم. كذلك هناك طائرات ذات أجنحة عليا، حيث تثبت الأجنحة قرب الحافة العليا للجسم. والأجنحة المستقيمة تصنع الحافة الأمامية لها زاوية قائمة مع الجسم. وتزود معظم الطائرات بهذا النوع من الأجنحة، لأن أداءه يكون ممتازا في الطيران بسرعات عالية أو منخفضة على السواء.
ولكثير من الطائرات عالية السرعة ـ وبخاصة الطائرات النفاثة ـ أجنحة ذات امتداد خلفي. وتميل هذه الأجنحة للخلف ابتداءً من الجذر حتى الطرف. ولقلة من الطائرات أجنحة ذات (امتداد أمامي). والجناح المثلثي يشبه المثلث الهندسي. ويكون طول الجذر فيها مساويًا تقريبًا لطول الجسم، بينما يمتد الحرف الأمامي إلى الخلف بانحراف كبير. ويوفر هذا التصميم للطائرة سرعة طيران عالية، كما أنه يقلل من قوة السحب الهوائي. وتزود الطائرات الحربية عالية السرعة ذات الشكل الهندسي المتغير بما يسمى بالأجنحة المتحركة، حيث يمكن تحريك الأجنحة و الطائرة في الجو. فعندما تكون الأجنحة خارجة في الوضع المستقيم، يكون ذلك مناسبًا للطيران بسرعات منخفضة، حيث تتولد في هذا الوضع قوة رفع إضافية. أما إذا كانت الأجنحة في وضع الامتداد الخلفي على شكل جناح مثلثي، فإن الطائرة تكون في أفضل أوضاعها للسرعات العالية. وفي معظم أجنحة الطائرات أسطح تحكم متحركة تساعد على المحافظة على توازن الطائرة في الجو.الجنيحات مقاطع مثبتة مفصليا بطول الحافة الخلفية للجناح. ويمكن تحريكها لأعلى أو لأسفل للتحكم في الاستقرار العرضي للطائرة (أي الاتزان من جانب للجانب الآخر).
وتستخدم الجنيحات للتحكم في جعل الطائرة تميل جانبًا يمينًا أو يسارًا من أجل الالتفاف. وبينما يرتفع أحد الجنيحين إلى أعلى، ينخفض الجنيح الثاني لأسفل. وفي معظم الطائرات يثبت مفصليا في نهاية كل جنيح، سطح يسمى سطيح تعديل الموازنة. ويستخدم قائد الطائرة هذا السطيح لتخفيف الجهد اللازم من قِبله من أجل المحافظة على توازن الطائرة في الجو. وتوجد عادة سطيحات تعديل موازنة على كل من الدفة والرافعة، كتلك الموجودة على الجنيحات. ويشرح الجزء المعنون قيادة الطائرة، كيف يستخدم الطيار سطيحات تعديل الموازنة.
وتزود الكثير من الطائرات بقلابات. وتوضع هذه الأسطح المثبتة مفصليًا بطول الحرف الخلفي للجناحين قرب الجذر. ويتم خفض القلابات لأسفل لمساعدة الطائرة وزيادة قوة الرفع أثناء الإقلاع ولزيادة قوة السحب الهوائي أثناء الهبوط.
ولبعض الطائرات أجهزة تحكم إضافية مثبتة في الجناحين. فهناك، على سبيل المثال، جهاز تخفيف الرفع (المدادات) وهو سطح مثبت على الجزء العلوي من كلا الجناحين. ويمكن لقائد الطائرة رفع جهازي تخفيف الرفع لعمل مكابح هوائية. أما إذا رفع الطيار جهاز تخفيف الرفع في جانب واحد فقط، فإن الطائرة تميل في نفس هذا الاتجاه. وتحل أجهزة تخفيف الرفع في بعض الطائرات محل الجنيحات.

والشريحة الأمامية، سطح مثبت مفصليًا عند الحرف الأمامي قرب الطرف الخارجي لكلا الجناحين. وتنحدر الشريحة آليا ـ عند السرعات المخفضة ـ خارجة للأمام، فتساعد الأجنحة على توليد قوة الرفع. والشق، فتحة صغيرة توجد خلف الحرف الأمامي مباشرة قرب كل من طرفي الجناح. ويساعد هذان الشقان أيضًا على توليد قوة رفع أكبر عند السرعات المنخفضة.

وتثبت المحركات ـ في كثير من الطائرات ـ إما فوق الأجنحة أو داخلها. وتوجد المحركات داخل غلاف معدني مغلق يسمى كِنَّة المحرك، يوجد عادة أسفل الجناح. وتتسع أيضًا معظم الأجنحة في داخلها لاحتواء خزانات الوقود وجهاز الهبوط. وتتوزع أنواع مختلفة من كشافات الإنارة على أجنحة الطائرة. فيوجد عند كٍل من طرفي الجناح ضوء ملاحي ملون، أو ضوء تحديد للموقع. فالضوء الموجود عند طرف الجناح الأيسر يكون ذا لون أحمر، أما الضوء الموجود عند الطرف الأيمن فيكون أخضر اللون. وعند رؤية هذين الضوئين، يمكن ـ من اللمحة الأولى ـ تحديد اتجاه سير الطائرة.
الجسم. يمتد جسم الطائرة من مقدمتها حتى ذيلها. ويأخذ جسم معظم الطائرات الشكل الأنبوبي، المغطى بغلاف خفيف من الألومنيوم. وفي الطائرات أحادية المحرك يثبت المحرك عادة في الجزء الأمامي للجسم. لكن بعض الطائرات النفاثة يثبت أحد محركاتها أو كلها في الجزء الخلفي من الجسم.
ويجمع الجسم بداخله أجهزة التحكم، والطاقم، والركاب، والبضائع. ويحتوي الجسم، في الطائرات الصغيرة، على قمرة تتسع فقط للطيار وراكب واحد. ويجلس قائد الطائرة مع الركاب في الطائرة التي تتسع لما بين راكبين، وستة ركاب. وفي معظم الطائرات الكبيرة قمرة منفصلة للطاقم، وأخرى للركاب والبضائع. وفي الطائرات الأضخم، مثل الطائرة بوينج 747، يكون بالقمرة طابقان منفصلان لكل من الركاب والبضائع.
مجموعة الذيل. هي الجزء الخلفي من الطائرة. وتساعد مجموعة الذيل على التحكم في قيادة الطائرة والمحافظة على اتزانها في الجو. ومعظم مجموعات الذيل تتكون من زعنفة ودفة رأسيتين، وموازن ورافعة أفقيتين. وتقف الزعنفة رأسيا ثابتة دون حركة، لتحافظ على مؤخرة الطائرة من التأرجح يمينًا أو يسارًا. وتثبت الدفة في الطرف الخلفي للزعنفة، وتتحرك في أي من الجانبين للتحكم في الطائرة أثناء الدوران. ويشبه الموازن جناحًا صغيرًا مثبتًا عند الذيل، ويعمل على منع الذيل من التذبذب إلى أعلى أو أسفل محافظًا على الاستقرار الأفقي للطائرة. وتثبت الرافعـة في الطـرف الخـلفـي للموازن، ويحركها الطيار إلى أعلى أو أسفل ليرفع أو ليُخفض مقدمة الطائرة.
ولمعظم الطائرات الحديثة ذيل أفقي يتحرك بالكامل، بدلا من الموازن والرافعة. ويتحرك الذيل الأفقي في هذه الحالة بكامله إلى أعلى أو أسفل. وربما تزود الطائرات بسطيح تعديل الموازنة عند الرافعة أو الذيل الأفقي كامل الحركة، بينما يزود بعضها فقط بسطيح تعديل الموازنة عند الدفة.
ولمجموعة الذيل أشكال وترتيبات مختلفة. ففي بعض الطائرات، تثبت الزعنفة والدفة رأسيا بحيث تصنع زاوية قائمة مع الجسم. بينما في طائرات أخرى يميلان بزاوية حادة للخلف. وفي معظم الطائرات النفاثة التي تكون محركاتها في مؤخرة الجسم، يثبت الموازن الأفقي والرافعة عبر أو قرب النهاية العليا للذيل الرأسي والرافعة، أو قربها، ويكونان أطول من المعتاد. وتكون مجموعة الذيل لبعض الطائرات الخفيفة على شكل 7 مثبت في كل منها رافعة وسطيح تعديل الموازنة. جهاز الهبوط أو جهاز العربة السفلي. ويتكون من العجلات أو العوامات التي تتحرك الطائرة فوقها عندما تسير على الأرض أو الماء. ويتحمل جهاز الهبوط وزن الطائرة عند سيرها على الأرض أو الماء.


*أجهزة الهبوط*

للطائرات الأرضية نوعان من أجهزة الهبوط. ففي بعض الطائرات الخفيفة، يتكون جهاز الهبوط من عجلتين أسفل الجزء الأمامي للجسم، وعجلة ثالثة تحت الذيل، أما معظم الطائرات الأخرى فلها جهاز هبوط ثلاثي، يتكون في الطائرات الخفيفة ـ من عجلة أسفل المقدمة وعجلتين تحت منتصف الجسم، أو واحدة تحت كل جناح، وكثير من الطائرات الكبيرة لها جهاز هبوط ثلاثي يتكون من:
1ـ جهاز الهبوط الرئيسي، ويتضمن ما يصل إلى 12 عجلة أسفل كل من الجناحين.
2ـ جهاز هبوط المقدمة به عجلة أو عجلتان على الأكثر.

وجهاز الهبوط إما ثابت، أو قابل للطي. ويبقى الجهاز الثابت في وضعه الممتد طوال الطيران مما يخفض من سرعة الطائرة. أما الطائرات عالية السرعة فيتم في معظمها طي العجلات أو جذبها لأعلى بعد إتمام الإقلاع، إما لداخل الأجنحة وإما إلى داخل الجسم.
ويقوم جسم الطائرة المائية المحكم ضد تسرب الماء بعمله كجهاز هبوط وقمرة في نفس الوقت. أما العوامات، فتقوم مقام جهاز الهبوط في الطائرات العادية. وللطائرات البرمائية ـ التي تعمل من الأرض والماء ـ عجلات تطوى مثبتة في العوامات أو الجسم.

لوحة العدادات تتراوح بين اللوحة المبسطة نسبيا للطائرة بيتش كرافت كينج أير (إلى اليمين) وبين اللوحات المعقدة للطائرة، بوينج 747، (إلى اليسار). ويستطيع كل من الطيار والطيار المساعد التحكم في الأجهزة المثبتة في اللوحة الأمامية. أما في الطائرة 747 فهناك مهندس طيران يراقب الأجهزة المثبتة على اللوحة اليمنى.


*أجهزة التحكم والعدادات*

أجهزة التحكم والعدادات. في داخل قمرة القيادة، تتوفر لقائد الطائرة مختلف أجهزة القيادة والعدادات والمساعدات الملاحية. ولمعظم الطائرات عجلة قيادة تقوم بتشغيل الجنيحات والرافعة، بينما لعدد قليل من الأنواع الخاصة من الطائرات ـ مثل المقاتلات وطائرات الرش الزراعي عصًا للتحكم بدلاً من عجلة القيادة. وتتحكم في تشغيل الدفة دواستان. ويوجد كذلك عدد من العدادات المتصلة بالمحرك لتسجيل استهلاك الوقود، وضغط الزيت، وغير ذلك من المعلومات عن المحرك. أما عدادات الطيران فتبين سرعة الطائرة، والارتفاع، وزاوية توجيه المقدمة (وضع المقدمة) في الهواء.\\ 
ولبعض الطائرات، طيار آلي، ويتصل هذا الجهاز بأجهزة التحكم ويتولى المحافظة على الطائرة في وجهتها آليًا. وتزود كل طائرات الخطوط الجوية الحديثة بطيار آلي، وبحاسوب محمول، وغير ذلك من المساعدات الإلكترونية مثل، الرادار.

وللمزيد من المعلومات عن أجهزة التحكم والعدادات في الطائرة، انظر فقرة قيادة الطائرة ، وفقرة الملاحة الجوية ضمن هذه المقالة.


*مراوح الطائرات*

المراوح. (الدواسر أو المروحية) :
وهي تدفع الطائرات ذات المحركات المروحية التوربينية، وكذلك ذات المحركات الترددية (أو المكبسية) خلال الهواء. وفي معظم هذه الطائرات يكون لكل مروحة محرك خاص بها. وفي قليل من الطائرات تدار المراوح بمحور مشترك ـ أي تدار مروحتان بمحرك واحد ـ وتثبت المروحة في معظم الطائرات أحادية المحرك ـ وأحادية المروحة ـ عند مقدمة الجسم. بينما تثبت المحركات والمراوح في الطائرات التي يزيد عدد محركاتها على محرك واحد، عند الأجنحة.

ولبعض الطائرات مراوح ذات ريشتين. بينما للطائرات الكبيرة مراوح ذات ريش يصل عددها إلى خمس. ولكثير من الطائرات مراوح يمكن التحكم في مقدار خطوتها. ويمكن لقائد الطائرة تغيير زاوية الريش لهذه المراوح أثناء الطيران فلكل سرعة خاصة، أو مناورة معينة، أو زاوية محددة للريش تناسبها. وعندما تكون الريش عند الزاوية الصحيحة تعمل الطائرة بكفاءة أفضل. أما المراوح ذات الريش الثابتة فلا يمكن التحكم بتغيير زواياها. والمحركات ثابتة السرعة، يتم ضبط زوايا ريشها آليا بحيث يحافظ على سرعة دوران المحرك ثابتة في أثناء المناورات الجوية.\\ 
وبعض ريش المراوح يمكن أن تدار إلى زاوية قائمة لكي تكون حوافها موازية مع اتجاه سير الطائرة. ويتم تقويم الريش لمنع الريح من تدوير المروحة عند تعطل المحرك ضمانًا لسلامته.

وتشرح فقرة كيف تطير الطائرة من هذه المقالة، كيفية قيام المراوح بدفع الطائرة خلال الهواء. 

*القدرة اللازمة للطيران*

يولد المحرك، القدرة اللازمة لطيران الطائرة. وتستخدم الطائرات ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية من المحركات:

1- محركات ترددية أو مكبسية
2- محركات نفاثة
3- محركات صاروخية.
والمحركات الترددية هي الأكثر وزنًا والأقل إنتاجًا للقدرة من بين هذه الأنواع، بينما المحركات الصاروخية هي الأكثر إنتاجًا للقدرة. 


*مقارنة بين الطائرات ذات المحركات الترددية والطائرات النفاثة*

المحركات الترددية أو المكبسية. وتستخدم أكثر من غيرها من أنواع محركات الطائرات. فمعظم الطائرات الصغيرة، وكثير من الطائرات الكبيرة مزودة بمحركات ترددية. ولهذه الطائرات مروحة أو أكثر. ويدير المحرك المروحة، لتتولد قوة لدفع الطائرة في الجو.
ويعمل المحرك المكبسي في الطائرة، بصورة تشبه عمله في السيارة. ففي كلتا الحالتين، يقوم المحرك بحرق خليط من البنزين والهواء داخل أسطوانات، مما يحدث انفجارا يؤدي إلى دفع المكابس للحركة داخل الأسطوانات إلى أعلى وإلى أسفل. وتدير هذه الحركة الدافعة، عمود المرفق، الذي يقوم بدفع مروحة الطائرة للدوران. وفي السيارة يقوم عمود المرفق بدفع أجزاء أخرى تؤدي في النهاية إلى دوران العجلات. إلا أن المحرك الترددي المستخدم في الطائرات، يختلف عن مثيله المستخدم في السيارات في كثير من النواحي. ففي معظم محركات الطائرات، ترتب الأسطوانات دائريًا أو في خطين متوازيين. أما في محركات السيارات، فإنها ترتب إما في خط مستقيم واحد، وإما على شكل 7. وتستخدم محركات الطائرات كذلك جهازًا يسمى المغنيط بدلاً من البطاريات لإحداث الشرارة. ويتم تبريد معظم محركات الطائرات بالهواء بدلا من الماء.

تقاس قدرة المحرك الترددية بوحدة الكيلوواط، وتتراوح قدرة معظم محركات الطائرات بين 22كيلوواط للطائرات الصغيرة ذات المحرك المفرد، ونحو 300 كيلوواط للطائرات الكبيرة ثنائية المحركات. وقد كان أكثر المحركات الترددية إنتاجًا للقدرة المستخدمة لدفع الطائرات، المحرك المثبت على الطائرة القاذفة الأمريكية العملاقة ب ـ 36، والذي كان يولد 2,722 كيلوواط، في أواخر الأربعينيات من القرن العشرين. ولم تعد الطائرات الكبيرة أو السريعة تستخدم مثل هذه المحركات الترددية ذات القدرة العالية. فمثل هذه الطائرات أصبحت تدفع آليا بمحركات نفاثة أخف وزنًا من المحركات الترددية رغم أنها تولد قدرة أكثر منها كثيرًا. ومازالت المحركات الترددية تستخدم في معظم الطائرات الخفيفة حيث تعمل بصورة أفضل من المحركات النفاثة عند السرعات المنخفضة.

المحركات النفاثة. تُمكِّن المحركات النفاثة الطائرات الكبيرة من السفر مسافات طويلة بسرعات عالية. لكن المحركات النفاثة لابد لها أيضا من أن تعمل بصورة مرضية عند السرعات المنخفضة حتى تستخدم للدفع الآلي للطائرات من أجل سلامة هبوط الطائرة.


*أنواع للمحركات النفاثة*

وهناك ثلاثة أنواع للمحركات النفاثة، هي:

1- محرك توربيني نفاث.
2-محرك توربيني مروحي.
3- محرك مروحي توربيني.

والمحرك التوربيني النفاث هو أول محرك نفاث يحقق نجاحًا، ومازال يستخدم للآن في بعض الطائرات. ومثل المحركات النفاثة الأخرى، يسحب المحرك التوربيني النفاث الهواء من أمامه، ويحرقه بعد خلطه بالوقود. ويتولد عن هذه العملية نفث قوي للعادم حيث تندفع غازات العادم من خلال المحرك إلى مؤخرته بسرعة فائقة، مما يتسبب في تحرك المحرك للأمام بسرعة عالية مساوية. انظر: الدفع النفاث. وقبل أن يترك العادم فوهة المحرك، يدير قرصًا للتوربين. فيدير التوربين أجزاء المحرك المختلفة.

وتزود كل طائرات الخطوط الجوية الحديثة تقريبًا بمحركات توربينية مروحية، تماثل المحركات التوربينية النفاثة مع إجراء بعض التحسينات. والمحرك التوربيني المروحي يعمل في معظم الأحوال مثله مثل المحرك التوربيني النفاث، إلا أن له مروحة أمامية تسحب كمية كبيرة من الهواء. يتجه جزء فقط من هذا الهواء للاحتراق مع الوقود لتوليد نفث العادم، أما الهواء الباقي فينضم إلى غاز العادم عند خروجهما معا من فوهة المحرك. ويصبح بذلك العادم الناتج أكثر قدرة وأقل حرارة من عادم المحرك التوربيني النفاث.. ويستهلك المحرك التوربيني المروحي وقودا أقل مما يستهلكه المحرك التوربيني النفاث، ويصدر ضوضاء أقل، كما أنه يعمل بصورة أفضل عند السرعات البطيئة.

وتستخدم الطائرة المروحية التوربينية، محركًا توربينيًا نفاثًا لدفع المروحة الأمامية. وتجمع بذلك بين القدرة الفائقة للمحرك التوربيني النفاث وقدرة المراوح الأفضل على الطيران عند سرعات منخفضة.

وهناك أنواع أخرى من المحركات النفاثة، إلا أنها نادرًا ما تستخدم لدفع الطائرات. فالمحرك النفاث التضاغطي هو أبسط أنواع المحركات النفاثة وأكثرها إنتاجًا للقدرة. لكنه لا يعمل إلا عند السرعات العالية فقط. ويستخدم المحرك النفاث التضاغطي أساسًا في دفع القذائف الطائرة (وهي طائرات دون طيار)، وكذلك للأسلحة. أما المحرك النافوري النبضي فهو أيضًا محرك نفاث مبسط. إلا أنه يستهلك قدرًا كبيرًا من الوقود ويصدر ضوضاء شديدة، ولهذا فهو لا يصلح لدفع الطائرات.

المحركات الصاروخية. يعمل المحرك الصاروخي بصورة مشابهة لعمل المحرك النفاث، فيما عدا أنه ليس في حاجة للتزود بالأكسجين من الجو الخارجي، ويتحسن أداء المحرك الصاروخي عند السرعات العالية جدًا، إلا أنه يستهلك أيضًا قدرًا عاليًا من الوقود مما يرفع من تكلفة تشغيله. ويظل احتمال انفجار المحرك الصاروخي في أي لحظة سببًا في عدم استخدامه للدفع الآلي للطائرات التي تحمل ركابًا، نظرا لشدة خطورته.

وعلى الرغم من عيوبه، فإن المحرك الصاروخي يستخدم أحيانًا لدفع الطائرات. فهناك عدد قليل من الطائرات النفاثة أو المروحية التوربينية التي تستخدم محركات صاروخية صغيرة لمساعدتها على الإقلاع بسرعة عالية إذا كانت الحمولة كبيرة أو للإقلاع من ممر قصير. وتُثبت المحركات الصاروخية إما بجسم الطائرة أو أسفل أجنحتها. وقد استخدمت المحركات الصاروخية للدفع الآلي لكثير من طائرات الاختبار فوق الصوتية، مثل الطائرة بيل إكس ـ 1، والطائرة الأمريكية إكس ـ 15

:70:منقول من خط الطيران للفائدة:70:


----------



## virtualknight (16 يناير 2009)

الشكر الجزيل اخي الكريم


----------



## شفق الصباح (18 فبراير 2009)

virtualknight قال:


> الشكر الجزيل اخي الكريم


 بوركت أخي الفاضل تقبل تحياتي وشكراً علي المرور


----------



## sophia migano (18 فبراير 2009)

thank ya for this great work


----------



## العكادي (22 فبراير 2009)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الله بالله جزاك الله خيرا اخي ووفقنا جميعا للاستفادة من هذه المعلومات آمين


----------



## شفق الصباح (1 مارس 2009)

العكادي قال:


> ما شاء الله لا قوة الله بالله جزاك الله خيرا اخي ووفقنا جميعا للاستفادة من هذه المعلومات آمين


 
مشكور علي المرور


----------



## فتى الاجواء (2 مارس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً 

دمتم بحفظ الله


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
موضوع جميل و مفيد ,, و ياحبـــــذا اذا كان مصحوباً ببعض الصور التوضيحيه


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جدا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## هادي اليماني (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد احمد ابو سامى (8 أبريل 2010)

رائع جدا 
ويسلم عنيه وايدية على كتابة هذا الموضوع
الشيق جدا


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (25 أبريل 2010)

حفظك الله اخي ربنا يزيد علمك.


----------



## عمروصلاح (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ... :75:


----------



## عرب نجد (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي شفق على المقالة وعندي سؤال ماهي الفائدة من تثبيت الجناح في اسفل جسم الطائرة وفي النصف واعلاها وماهي اسهل لرفع؟


----------



## الانجينيير (4 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

لغه المهندس الرسم الشرح بالصور يوفر عليك كتير انا مفهمتش اوى


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جيد


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكنكم التواصل معي في الخاص


----------

